# ready to give up!



## asolisn (Jan 24, 2013)

We have had a saltwater aquarium for 7 years. about 6 months ago we upgrated to a reef tank. we have successfully maintained 28 corals in our aquarium up to know. BUT we cannot get the ich out of our tank!we are running RODI water and constantly doing saltwater changes. I know there are threads about this but i am at a stand still. How can we maintain healthy corals but not fish. we had our fish out for 8 weeks & we just put them in 4 days ago and they already have ich! we are going on vacation in july we only have 5 weeks till then we do not know what to do! someone please help us. (


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Did you treat the fish when you removed them from the DT? What did you treat them with? How long was the treatment?
8 weeks without the fish in the DT is long enough to kill off the parasite from that source.


----------



## asolisn (Jan 24, 2013)

We treated them with copper for the instructed amount of tim, 3 weeks. They showed np sign of ich for the remaining 5 weeks but 4 days after putting them in the DT the ich is back with a vengance. Cannot understand what went wrong


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

I totally understand. When treating, I'd have gone with a 6-8 week treatment, some keep their QT with copper, not removing it.
But heres something most won't admit, there is no sure fire way to rid a tank of ICH. Heres why i know this:
I have a Hippo Tang, had him along time, at one point I hadn't added a fish to the tank in 9 months, I throw in another fish, QTd through copper, and BOOM, my Hippo comes down with ICH. Now, im not running for the hills with this because this crazy fish gets ICH like he comes down with a cold, ALOT. To this day this ding dong still gets ICH, just a few spots here and there, none of my other fish ever gets it. SO, with that being said, I like HYPOSALINITY for one reason, its a difference in atmospheric pressure that pops the parasites. And if you QT the fish this might have a better outcome with much cleaner fish. I don't think you had them on meds long enough. How did you remove the copper from the tank they were in after you stopped dosing? Which copper treatment did you use? And at what dosage?


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

I know this isn't a funny situation but I could not help but chuckle at your response, reefing madness, seriously? Ding dong? Too funny. Asolisn, hope your fish get better, I have no experience with SW so I cannot offer any advice. I dread seeing that on my FW fish. To be honest, I didn't know SW fish got ich.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I hope you get it work out and don't give up.


----------



## Seachem (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the posts!

Since you are having to treat the display tank, I would recommend trying our Metronidazole, Focus, and GarlicGuard treatment. This is the only option for treating fish with parasites in a DT. I would recommend using 1-2 scoops of the Metronidazole and 1-2 scoops of the Focus per tablespoon of food. Soak in Garlicguard for 10-15 mins and feed daily for a month or until you leave for vacation. To read further about these products follow the links below:

Seachem. Metronidazole
Seachem. Focus
Seachem. GarlicGuard

I hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## angelsdice159 (Jul 2, 2011)

Do you run a UV sterilizer....


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

angelsdice159 said:


> Do you run a UV sterilizer....


Bingo


----------

